# Windows 7 and 10 will NOT default to Lightroom CC 2015 when I insert my SD card



## Nortonian (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi
When Lightroom CC 2015/LR6 came out, it created a new Catalog for me (it simply added '-2' to my old catalog name). Soon after that I noticed that on some occasions, it was launching with my pre-LR6 Catalog, and of course as time went by, the '-2' and the original became increasingly different as I added photos and edits. I then realised that when I inserted an SD card into my computer, the default action was in fact to load the photos into LR 5.7.xxxx. (I've been using Lightroom right from the start.) Presumably that was where my original catalog was coming from.

I've now upgraded to Windows 10, but the problem is still there. After checking that I still have my original LR5 CD (just in case the Creative Cloud becomes too expensive), I decided I would uninstall the various LR5, 5.1, LR5.2 etc, hoping that would 'force' Windows to automatically default to LR 2015 CC, but no joy. Whether I look for Default File Type, Programs (or Apps), or Protocols, it is just as if Lightroom didn't exist on my computer!

Has anyone solved this problem, please?

Nortonian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 7, 2015)

Have you updated LRCC to the latest version (2015.1.1)? The initial 2015.0 release had a bug that stopped the auto launch from working when a memory card is inserted. That bug was fixed in the next release, so if your software is up-to-date it should now be working. If it's not, check the Preferences (General Tab) to make sure that the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected" is enabled. If that still doesn't get the auto-launch working, then you'll need to check the system's Autoplay settings to make sure that the Pictures and Mixed Content options are set to import images using Lightroom 6.0.


----------



## Nortonian (Aug 7, 2015)

Jim, you're a genius!! I knew my software was up-to-date, but I didn't have the box ticked for "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected". After I did that, Windows 10 duly obliged, the Notification actually saying that I had a 'New Option', and sure enough, there it was calling it Lightroom 6, but that's close enough for me.
It is genuinely amazing, because I was digging really deeply into Windows 10 before I posted. I think I found about 6 areas in there where they listed all sorts of programs (upwards of 30 in some cases, but never Lightroom. I think I got one mention of Adobe Bridge, and that was that. It is a real [email protected] importing manually, believe you me.

So Thank You again, Jim, that's one more problem out of the way.

Nortonian


----------



## den253 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim thanks so much, that also fixed my problem.


----------

